# Trenbolone Acetate



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

Trenbolone Acetate


Effects


Trenbolone is a strong androgen that is devoid of estrogenic activity. The first preparation containing this steroid was Fina jet, introduced in the 1980&#146;s in the U.S. and Europe. This product contained 30 mg/ml of the fast acting acetate ester of trenbolone and came packaged in a 50 ml vial. It soon after became a very sought after cutting steroid to Body builders. Structurally trenbolone is a 19-nor steroid being derived from the anabolic nandrolone. Its 
additional two alterations however (c9 and c11 double bonds) make trenbolone very different in appearance than its parent nandrolone . First as mentioned estrogenic activity has been eliminated. This is a result of the c9-10 double bond which occupies a bond that would be necessary for aromatization of the A-ring to be possible. This lack of estrogenic activity has made trenbolone appealing for athletes looking to avoid water retention. Likewise Tren can give us the high androgen content needed to elicit a very hard , defined , physique. While it 
is a noteworthy hardening agent, this is not the only benefit of this steroid. Its muscle building capabilities are just shy to that of  testosterone or Dianabol. Without the same level of water retention. , Although not quite  as potent  as the more estrogenic bulking agents if sheer mass is the goal. It can be safely said that it is a better builder milligram to milligram than nandrolone, and likely the most anabolic of all the non-estrogenic steroids.  
  The androgenic activity of this drug is also much stronger than that of its parent nandrolone, due to two factors, trenbolone does not appear to undergo 5-alpha reduction in humans, As such it does not display the strong anabolic/androgenic dissociation noted with nandrolone. It retains the same level of potency when entering cells of various androgen target tissues as it does when entering muscle tissues and does not get weaker, This in itself makes trenbolone far more androgenic in appearance . Furthermore the introduction of double bonds at c9 and c11 seem to increase androgen receptor binding. This represents a second way that the potency of trenbolone is increased. Trenbolone is a very versatile steroid 
working well both for cutting and bulking. It seems to mix well with just about any other steroid , For a lean hard build one can add a mild anabolic like Winstrol or Primobolan. For a good mass gain without much excess bloat Deca or EQ are popular additions.

FINAPLIX 
Finaplix is a vetinary cattle implant containing trenbolone acetate, this is the first commercial product to surface on the market since the late 80's . What is so unusual about these pelets is that amazingly they are exempt from U.S. controlled substance laws. They are totally and perfectly legal to buy without a license or prescription. Of course for the use of implanting in cattle and not self consumption, this is probably due to the fact that if a Vet were needed every time someone wished to purchase this product most farmers would simply steer clear of this product not wanting to go through the hassle. Currently the most popular forms of this product are still the original Finaplix sold by the recently merged  Hoechst-Roussel Agri-vet company, Available in two forms "H" and "S" for heifer and steer. With different total dosages for both products. The "H" version containing 100 20 mg TA pellets and the "S" version and only 70 mg. Since in this case the drug comes only in the form of a pellet administration is a bit difficult. There are different forms of use to consider, First one could simply grind up one or two implants and mix with a 50/50 water/DMSO preparation and apply to the skin daily. but the user is forced to walk around smelling like garlic . Another way is to simply grind up the pellets and inhale (snort) them however this is a poor de-
livery system and not very cost effective. One more  way would be to mix your own injections. Grinding up the pellets adding them to sterile water. Propylene glycol or an oil based injectable steroid, The best way however is to purchase a kit contains every thing you need to transform the pellets into a sterile injectable form.


Side Effects


Trenbolone will suppress natural testosterone production rather quickly making the use of test stimulating drugs such as HCG or Clomid needed in order not to have a very pronounced crash upon halting use. There is also some concern of androgenic side effects such as oily skin, acne , increased aggression and aggravation of male pattern baldness. 


Counterfeits


The Finaplix implants are legal and easy to obtain, there fore it is not suggested to look anywhere else to obtain this steroid.







courtesy Teekathy @ FG


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

*Trenbolone Acetate*

Finaplix - 20 mg pellet - 70/100 pellet cartridge - Hoechst-Roussel</li>

Trenbol 75 - 75 mg/ml - 20 ml vial - Ttokkyo</li>












courtesy of Teekathy @ FG


----------

